# Spot dosing excel on algae covered Xmas moss



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

The moss will not die from a spot treatment with excel or H2O2 for that matter. Moss is pretty tough and can take more abuse than probably most aquatic plants. The best way to go about this is to figure out why you got algae in the first place, correcting that issue first will ensure the algae doesn't return. Can you give us more info on the tank? Light, CO2, fertilizer dosing, water parameters....If you want to do a spot treatment, turn off the filter and powerheads, hit the algae with H2O2 first, once its weak then hit it with excel.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, it can die! It really depends on how long you leave it on the moss. The longer, the more likely you kill it.

Ideally, you get rid of algae by growing the moss healthily. That requires good water conditions for the plant, fertilizers, just the right amount of light, and CO2.

The easiest way I get rid of algae on plants is to put into my tank and grow it.


----------



## Codzilla (Aug 26, 2013)

greaser84 said:


> The moss will not die from a spot treatment with excel or H2O2 for that matter. Moss is pretty tough and can take more abuse than probably most aquatic plants. The best way to go about this is to figure out why you got algae in the first place, correcting that issue first will ensure the algae doesn't return. Can you give us more info on the tank? Light, CO2, fertilizer dosing, water parameters....If you want to do a spot treatment, turn off the filter and powerheads, hit the algae with H2O2 first, once its weak then hit it with excel.


I have a 25 gallon with 2 13W daylight bulbs and 2 18W T5s, low tech, excel and flourish comprehensive every second day, 7.6pH, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 10 nitrate. I have a feeling that one of my daylight bulbs is a bit too close to the moss which is tied to a vertical piece of driftwood which may be causing the algae growth, but I need the bulb there for my other plants.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Codzilla said:


> excel and flourish comprehensive every second day,


Personaly I say that inconsistant ferts is causing your alge issues. Check out this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=517945 Also excel in a non CO2 injected system should be dosed every day. Comprehensive doesn't give you everything you need, and if you follow the label directions, you don't get enough of what it does provide to promote healthy enough plant growth to keep algae at bay.


----------

